# My Singapore betta



## imooi2001 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi just want to share my Betta 
Will be spawning them when ready 😊🙏


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

They are so pretty! Update when they spawn!


----------

